# you thought the puppy video was bad?



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

theres obviously alot more videos and an exponential number of things like this that arent filmed. why is the puppy video getting all the attention?

CRUELTY TO ANIMALS

Soldiers blow up dog, find it funny 





Soldiers blow up another dog, find it funny 





Soldiers shoot dog, owner comes out visibly upset, nothing he can do, he has a heavily armed invading army in his backyard. 





Soldiers, tormenting a dog... 





Soldiers shoot another dog 





Soldiers throw grenade at sheepherder/sheep and find it funny 





Soldier shoots yet another dog 





Tormenting an injured puppy 





Blowing up a kitten and cheering 





Soldier throws puppy off cliff.





WAR CRIMES AND CRIMES AGAINST HUMANITY

killing civilians in front of their children 





Shooting unarmed civilians then celebrating 





Shooting at traffic, randomly shooting civilians on the hiway





Shooting an unarmed wounded civilian for sport.





Soldiers beating children, dozens of other soldiers look on.





American soldiers shoot civilian driving his motorcycle.





American helicopter fires on crowd of civilians





American soldier rapes 14 year old girl after killing her parents in cold blood.





F-16 bombs crowd of civilians - 30 killed





Bombing a bus and then shooting at unarmed civilians as they try to flee burning bus.





Killing unarmed civilian in cold blood.





MALICIOUS DRIVING IN IRAQ

American soldiers smashing cars while driving in Iraq.





U.S. soldiers crush car on freeway for kicks.





More driving in Iraq





Splashing kids with a hummer 





TAUNTING TEASING AND TEACHING BAD LANGUAGE TO CHILDREN

Teasing kids with water 





Soldiers taunt hungry kids by making them run after food.





Soldier throwing a child off of a bridge (NON LETHAL)





Having kids chant "I love pork!" 





Soldiers teach kids to say "**** Iraq".





Soldier talks about teasing kids





Scaring Iraqi kids





Soldiers making fun of kids and teaching bad language.





More soldiers teaching kids.





Soldier scares kid with hand grenade.





CHILDLIKE, PSYCHOTIC, AND DISRESPECTFUL BEHAVIOR

Soldier talking about wanting to kill children/families, he's out of his mind 





Soldier messing up civilian's house for fun 





Soldier being a dick to Iraqi police 





Running over someone's car with a tank.





Insulting the religion with a megaphone.





Soldiers having sex in mosque.





American soldiers celebrate destroying a mosque.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Wth.. How did you get all this? You musta dug deep in PETA's archive..

Edit: I didn't watch any of it.. I think the first one was enough.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I only got a chance to watch the first one... the fuckers calling the dog over so that they could blow it up.

I just don't understand the mindset of people like that!

What a bunch of motherfuckin' bullshit.

Nice collection though Black... people need to be aware of this sh*t so that something can be done about it.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I didn't watch any, but definitely get your point. Strange isn't it?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Looks like someone has a vendetta against the military.









Ever hear of the phrase "somethings are best kept in the dark"? Things happen in the world, and I'm pretty certain that there are reasons as to why the populous don't need to know about it.

An innocent puppy is killed. Poor puppy! Disciplinary action is in the process. Move on.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Looks like someone has a vendetta against the military.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no not at all. i didnt post these to bitch about them. alot of them are hilarious. im just confused why the puppy video got so public as if people didnt know this sh*t goes on lol.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i didnt watch the puppy ones. But i watched most of the ones towards civilians. Call me ignorant but f*ck everyone over there. Fuckem all. Bring our troops home and they will kill each other off anyways. Either way innocent people will die.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

BlackLabel said:


> no not at all. i didnt post these to bitch about them. alot of them are hilarious. im just confused why the puppy video got so public as if people didnt know this sh*t goes on lol.


I'm not personally attacking you, all I'm saying is that if one person puts up a video like this to 'enlighten' the majority of us, there is always that 10% that is offended and makes a huge deal out of nothing...in turn, it endangers the person on the receiving end.

Its a pandora's box effect.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

yeah and saddams regime treated the citizens MUCH better.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I think Blacklabel bombed the recruiting station in Time Square. Or maybe his real name is Cindy Sheahan.

Anyways, for crimes against humanity, you need to study all the different levels of rules of engagement from the beginning of the war til now. COB, civilians on the battlefield. It happens. And I noticed some of those videos were made by american opposition and just showed pics of incidents and played some loud crappy music, but had no direct evidence.

For the malicious driving. Again, rules of engagement. We drive with sirens and signs. EVERY civilian knows that they are too be either 200m in front of a convoy or 200m behind. Within that range, force is authorized, none of us want to get killed by car bombs.

The animal cruelty, well that I just condemn unless it's rabid dogs, that just happens sometimes.

Everything else. It's life. I've seen everybody from Brit, Romanian, Ukranian, Asian, to African forces acting like asses and doing rediculous things.

IBTL

EDIT:



BlackLabel said:


> Looks like someone has a vendetta against the military.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no not at all. i didnt post these to bitch about them. alot of them are hilarious. im just confused why the puppy video got so public as if people didnt know this sh*t goes on lol.
[/quote]

Well didnt know that was your view, you came off a little differently in your initial post.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Looks like someone has a vendetta against the military.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youve got to be fuckin kidding. Some things are left better in the dark and things happen? Come on, shooting innocent people, raping innocent civilians, destroying peoples houses and running over their cars for amusement is something that has to happen?

In general, some people make me sick, especially when you think its OK and think that its funny. Thats the way a terrorist would think, getting pleasure out of destroying innocent lives.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

most of those videos are disgusting.

the 1/5 Marines should be disbanded after an amateur showing like they had, "lighting up" any car that drove by. they think they're f*cking John Wayne or something. Idiots.

and they wonder why the Iraqis still dont like them.

"but we saved you!!!"

no you didnt. you deposed one crazy dictator, and in the process ruined countless lives.

the video where they kill the parents in front of their five children. those soldiers should face capital punishment.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Looks like someone has a vendetta against the military.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you kidding?

Do you really believe the general public should not have knowledge of what their armed forces are doing - in their name - in countries around the world?

I agree with your later post that some of the videos are simply propoganda. The ones that truly carry weight are those filmed by actual American combatants themselves... and then later uploaded... which says even more about the disgusting behaviour/mindset of these individuals and those that find the videos "funny" and "entertaining".


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I think defending these videos is rediculous. The world hates us enough without young marines video taping themselves acting like animals. Wait until they bomb some buildings over here, then wonder why they are so pissed. They aren't worthless iraqies, they are people, and people tend to get even. It puts our country in danger of attack pissing of the world like we tend to do.

With all the sh*t on video, you have to wonder how much isn't being filmed and uploaded.

I can tell you right now that if some country sent an army here, and they were raping and killing inocent people, I might blow some sh*t up too.

I should mention that I dont condone suicide bombers. I'm simply saying that in their minds, they are doing the right thing. And acting like that, just give there recruiters more amo to convince others to bomb us.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

These videos make me extremely happy that American Soldiers are getting killed in Iraq. They deserve no respect.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

BlackLabel said:


> Looks like someone has a vendetta against the military.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no not at all. i didnt post these to bitch about them. *alot of them are hilarious*. im just confused why the puppy video got so public as if people didnt know this sh*t goes on lol.
[/quote]

Ya just halarious. I wonder if you would voice the same thing on the front of Time with your address and true name. I imagine you only said such a mornonic thing due to the fact that your identity is pretty well unknown, and in some f*cked up way you thought it would be funny.

This has to be the dumbest comment I have heard to date.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> These videos make me extremely happy that American Soldiers are getting killed in Iraq. They deserve no respect.


As horrible as some of these acts are... and as hillarious as your avatar might be... this sentiment leaves you at the same level as those committing the acts and those finding entertainment in it. It's rather disgusting.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> These videos make me extremely happy that American Soldiers are getting killed in Iraq. They deserve no respect.


I think that there's a church in Topeka, KS that would accept your membership application.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> These videos make me extremely happy that American Soldiers are getting killed in Iraq. They deserve no respect.


I think that there's a church in Topeka, KS that would accept your membership application.
[/quote]


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

Plum said:


> Looks like someone has a vendetta against the military.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no not at all. i didnt post these to bitch about them. *alot of them are hilarious*. im just confused why the puppy video got so public as if people didnt know this sh*t goes on lol.
[/quote]

Ya just halarious. I wonder if you would voice the same thing on the front of Time with your address and true name. I imagine you only said such a mornonic thing due to the fact that your identity is pretty well unknown, and in some f*cked up way you thought it would be funny.

This has to be the dumbest comment I have heard to date.
[/quote]it has nothing to do with my identity. i said alot not all. mainly the ones i think are funny are the driving ones and the ones with the kids. even the kids are laughing in most of them. you probably didnt watch them all. and blowing up a dog is more humane than uthenizing it. that dog was in 20 pieces before his nerves even thought about sending pain signals to his brain. the ones with them killing and hurting civilians are the opposite of funny. its not OK, but thats what happens in war. every war. no matter what country or troops are fighting.

i just posted these for people to watch, not to start a big argument. feel free to debate in a civilized manner if you want. but please dont get it locked.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

^You trying to defend your argument =

FAIL


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree that my comment was dumb but I dont think It puts me on the same level as rapists, cold blooded murderers, dog exploders, cute puppy killers, stun grenade at sheep throwers, and dog shooters.

But anyways what did you expect I live in canada the worst thing our "army" has done was littering on iraqi soil CAUGHT ON TAPE.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

"Political Correctness is a doctrine, fostered by a delusional, illogical minority, and rabidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a turd by the clean end."

BlackLabel, your a shame. I hope your not an American.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> I agree that my comment was dumb but I dont think It puts me on the same level as rapists, cold blooded murderers, dog exploders, cute puppy killers, stun grenade at sheep throwers, and dog shooters.
> 
> But anyways what did you expect I live in canada the worst thing our "army" has done was littering on iraqi soil CAUGHT ON TAPE.


I expect better than the earlier comment, I guess...


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

BlackLabel said:


> Looks like someone has a vendetta against the military.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no not at all. i didnt post these to bitch about them. *alot of them are hilarious*. im just confused why the puppy video got so public as if people didnt know this sh*t goes on lol.
[/quote]

Ya just halarious. I wonder if you would voice the same thing on the front of Time with your address and true name. I imagine you only said such a mornonic thing due to the fact that your identity is pretty well unknown, and in some f*cked up way you thought it would be funny.

This has to be the dumbest comment I have heard to date.
[/quote]it has nothing to do with my identity. i said alot not all. mainly the ones i think are funny are the driving ones and the ones with the kids. even the kids are laughing in most of them. you probably didnt watch them all. and blowing up a dog is more humane than uthenizing it. that dog was in 20 pieces before his nerves even thought about sending pain signals to his brain. the ones with them killing and hurting civilians are the opposite of funny. its not OK, but thats what happens in war. every war. no matter what country or troops are fighting.

i just posted these for people to watch, not to start a big argument. feel free to debate in a civilized manner if you want. but please dont get it locked.
[/quote]

Justify it however you wish. It was a dumb comment. I am ashamed to even call you my neighbour. I am ashamed that such a comment came from a North American. I view the USA as the greatest country in the world - You should be ashamed to have even mentioned it's funny. You are no different from the moronic events portrayed in this video's.

We should not justify it as being "just war". That's why this is North America. We have laws, and we behave in a civilized orderly manner - want to be an animal, go somewhere else.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Barrack Obama


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

anyone ever wonder why americans are hated over there. 
thats why.... the best thing would be just pull out all solders. but that won't happen any time soon.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> These videos make me extremely happy that American Soldiers are getting killed in Iraq. They deserve no respect.


this doesnt really deserve a response, but i have to say to YOU and everyone like you. f*ck YOU

enjoy your freedom you lazy sack of irrelevant sh*t, youll never have to fight for it


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> Barrack Obama


???


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

Plum said:


> Justify it however you wish. It was a dumb comment. I am ashamed to even call you my neighbour. I am ashamed that such a comment came from a North American. I view the USA as the greatest country in the world - You should be ashamed to have even mentioned it's funny. You are no different from the moronic events portrayed in this video's.
> 
> We should not justify it as being "just war". That's why this is North America. We have laws, and we behave in a civilized orderly manner - want to be an animal, go somewhere else.


this is why this thread isnt going to last long. people get so upset and emotional that they cant even keep a level head. i guarantee if i had posted this in a thread by itself most of the responses would have been lol rofl etc. with maybe one guy with no sense of humor saying its wrong. this is funny to me, if you dont think it is fine, but dont try to portray me as satin because i have a sense of humor. its also confusing because they are mixed in with a bunch of horrible videos, and most people arent going to watch them all. but some of them are completely wrong and some are funny and thats my opinion on that.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

for the record these videos make me shake my head in shame as well, but they are few in countless accounts of wrong doing by EVERY nation, race and descent of people. we are all guilty of being human. these videos are just american examples. no one is guiltless. 
and even so, how dare you all generalize an entire nation and its military by the examples of a few. how dare you...


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> These videos make me extremely happy that American Soldiers are getting killed in Iraq. They deserve no respect.


As a whole I would imagine most American Troops do not behave in this sort of bullshit behaviour. I would never lump them in all together.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You say I will never have to fight for my freedom like it's a bad thing?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> You say I will never have to fight for my freedom like it's a bad thing?


that response needs nothing further. you expressed exactly the type of person you are with that. thank you


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

M0RpH said:


> for the record these videos make me shake my head in shame as well, but they are few in countless accounts of wrong doing by EVERY nation, race and descent of people. we are all guilty of being human. these videos are just american examples. no one is guiltless.
> and even so, how dare you all generalize an entire nation and its military by the examples of a few. how dare you...


Agreed. Morons everywhere. With that being said - I have no idea why anyone in North America would publicize these sorts of video's more than what it needs to be.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> I agree that my comment was dumb but I dont think It puts me on the same level as rapists, cold blooded murderers, dog exploders, cute puppy killers, stun grenade at sheep throwers, and dog shooters.
> 
> But anyways what did you expect I live in canada the worst thing our "army" has done was littering on iraqi soil CAUGHT ON TAPE.


AHEM. Please. Come out of your cave...

http://www.videosift.com/video/Canadas-Air...hame-in-Somalia


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

BlackLabel said:


> Plum said:
> 
> 
> > Justify it however you wish. It was a dumb comment. I am ashamed to even call you my neighbour. I am ashamed that such a comment came from a North American. I view the USA as the greatest country in the world - You should be ashamed to have even mentioned it's funny. You are no different from the moronic events portrayed in this video's.
> ...


Ya you're right. I am quite the lame duck not finding any of the video's humerous....

*"no not at all. i didnt post these to bitch about them. alot of them are hilarious. im just confused why the puppy video got so public as if people didnt know this sh*t goes on lol"*

That was your comment regarding the vids. I guess were a real bunch of goofs getting upset about the stupidities of individuals that represent our country.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> These videos make me extremely happy that American Soldiers are getting killed in Iraq. They deserve no respect.


wow your stupid
so your saying that the life of a dog is worth more then a human?
or that if someone makes fun of someone else they should die?
yeah theres a FEW over there that are fuckheads but i highly doubt there all like that


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Mettle said:


> I agree that my comment was dumb but I dont think It puts me on the same level as rapists, cold blooded murderers, dog exploders, cute puppy killers, stun grenade at sheep throwers, and dog shooters.
> 
> But anyways what did you expect I live in canada the worst thing our "army" has done was littering on iraqi soil CAUGHT ON TAPE.


AHEM. Please. Come out of your cave...

http://www.videosift.com/video/Canadas-Air...hame-in-Somalia
[/quote]

HAHA
LMAO.. Sorry. You silly Canadians just make me laugh.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

comon guys, lets not get into a canada/america bash here. were all brothers. theres just a few amung us that spoil the bunch. both beautiful nations with beutiful people. lets agree on that.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree^.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

M0RpH said:


> comon guys, lets not get into a canada/america bash here. were all brothers. theres just a few amung us that spoil the bunch. both beautiful nations with beutiful people. lets agree on that.


not trying to. I have many friends in Canada. I just think theyre funny.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

God Bless America.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

in soviet russia, puppy throws youuuuu


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

M0RpH said:


> comon guys, lets not get into a canada/america bash here. were all brothers. theres just a few amung us that spoil the bunch. both beautiful nations with beutiful people. lets agree on that.


hell no lets go to war .. p*ssy canadians


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

speakyourmind, I would be greatful for your death.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

is that a threat


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

great point thewaythingsr


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

great pics ^^^
always 2 sides to each story aint there. so when you wish death on the "military" remember these guys above are included. hold your tongue until you think first


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Puff said:


> the video where they kill the parents in front of their five children. those soldiers should face capital punishment.


no they need their nuts cut off and stapled to their forehead.

those vids make me sick- get the f*ck out of iraq, your not doing sh*t over there except killing more americans.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Mettle said:


> comon guys, lets not get into a canada/america bash here. were all brothers. theres just a few amung us that spoil the bunch. both beautiful nations with beutiful people. lets agree on that.


not trying to. I have many friends in Canada. I just think theyre funny.








[/quote]

i think you're funny...

funny lookin!







lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

8o8P said:


> Youve got to be fuckin kidding. Some things are left better in the dark and things happen? Come on, shooting innocent people, raping innocent civilians, destroying peoples houses and running over their cars for amusement is something that has to happen?












In all honesty, I believe that certain things are left better in the dark. Sh*t happens and sometimes its a little too gruesome for the average human being to comprehend. This is a little off topic from the whole 'throw puppy off a cliff' thing but think about it.

If 'war is hell' than why broadcast it? Sh*t happens in war that is NOT suppose to be broadcast, and when it does leak out, there is an uproar about how that action is so 'inhumane'. I believe you all saw Saving Private Ryan, the opening credits. I'm pretty sure that if you all saw ACTUAL footage of Marines, Soldiers, Sailors get mutilated trying to invade the shore, you'd all be in an uproar about how its so not fair to our troops, how there's a disadvantage. Another example was the footage of the beheadings of us civilians, was that not inhumane? Or how about this, the repeated footage of the jetliners colliding into the world trade centers? Was that not inhumane?

My point is, certain things in this world should be kept out of the public eye. I strongly believe that 'embedded journalist and media correspondence' do not belong with a platoon of soldiers/Marines. For one thing, it causes more of a headache for the Marine to watchout for the reporters ass, when he continues to run into fire so that he can 'get the story.' Another thing is, like I stated before, things happen in the heat of the moment that SHOULD NOT be filmed or recorded. If you want to see that for yourself, go join the Marines, the Army and head for the frontlines....if thats not your thing, than so be it...but don't bitch and gripe when you see something appalling and it happened during times of war...you weren't there so you have no clue what was going through the minds of the one getting shot at!

Back to the topic, I don't condone or agree with the things that happened in the video. I've seen Marines do stupid things before, and I've done them too.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

PLEEEESEEEEEEE post more videos

Those were GREAT


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Youve got to be fuckin kidding. Some things are left better in the dark and things happen? Come on, shooting innocent people, raping innocent civilians, destroying peoples houses and running over their cars for amusement is something that has to happen?












In all honesty, I believe that certain things are left better in the dark. Sh*t happens and sometimes its a little too gruesome for the average human being to comprehend. This is a little off topic from the whole 'throw puppy off a cliff' thing but think about it.

If 'war is hell' than why broadcast it? Sh*t happens in war that is NOT suppose to be broadcast, and when it does leak out, there is an uproar about how that action is so 'inhumane'. I believe you all saw Saving Private Ryan, the opening credits. I'm pretty sure that if you all saw ACTUAL footage of Marines, Soldiers, Sailors get mutilated trying to invade the shore, you'd all be in an uproar about how its so not fair to our troops, how there's a disadvantage. Another example was the footage of the beheadings of us civilians, was that not inhumane? Or how about this, the repeated footage of the jetliners colliding into the world trade centers? Was that not inhumane?

My point is, certain things in this world should be kept out of the public eye. I strongly believe that 'embedded journalist and media correspondence' do not belong with a platoon of soldiers/Marines. For one thing, it causes more of a headache for the Marine to watchout for the reporters ass, when he continues to run into fire so that he can 'get the story.' Another thing is, like I stated before, things happen in the heat of the moment that SHOULD NOT be filmed or recorded. If you want to see that for yourself, go join the Marines, the Army and head for the frontlines....if thats not your thing, than so be it...but don't bitch and gripe when you see something appalling and it happened during times of war...you weren't there so you have no clue what was going through the minds of the one getting shot at!

Back to the topic, I don't condone or agree with the things that happened in the video. * I've seen Marines do stupid things before, and I've done them too.*
[/quote]
Your going off in another direction. Yes they shouldnt show mutilated bodies from the war on public television and other scenes like that. Yes it is too controversial to show the effects of war, but at least its legitimate. When I say legitimate, their army killing our troops and vice versa for the good of their respective country. Shooting parents in front of their children has nothing to do with war, raping women is not war, running over innocent peoples cars and destroying their homes is not war, killing animals for fun and amusement is not war, it is sick, tyranny and actually an act of terrorism.

Yes the beheadings were inhumane, but I aint condoning what they did now am I? Do you see me protesting about killing Iraqi terrorists? No Im talking about innocent civilians and helpless animals. It doesnt make a difference if your Iraqis or whatever and these guys are Americans. Their all sick people that deserves to get dealt with.

Now your talking reporters, some of these videos are soldiers making home made videos of this sick crap. This isnt some reporter that just so happened caught them in the act, this is soldiers who thinks its cool or get their rocks off on this sick sh*t. If people arent capable of handling the stress or cant handle the heat of battle they shouldnt be there, plain and simple. This isnt the draft, people make their own choices in life and they need to deal with their decisions. If they knew they cant handle getting shot at or seeing death they shouldnt have enlisted.

Your last statement says it all... Your just like the others that did stupid sh*t and you find the need to protect "your brothers." Doesnt surprise me one bit.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

thewaythingsR

HEY!!! the guy in the first picture is sleeping on the job!!!!

ZOMG!! worst soldier EVAR!!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Good find on those vids BTW.



TheWayThingsR said:


>


Awesome photos!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Some of you might find the vids disgusting. I think the vids are actually good. Good in the sense that they help folks who are not in the war to see what goes on in a war zone, in a country ravaged by violent conflict. I do not endorse the atrocities committed (in fact, I condemn it) but I do think that seeing the reality of things through the videos is good. As they say, ignorance is bliss. In this day and age, knowing the world that we live in will, IMO, help one be more prepared to deal with the challenges it would serve up. Good find on the videos.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i just watched them all and alot og horrible stuff going on. but the driving i can totally understand. have any idea of the risk a hummer vehicle is in when driving in urban areas down there. and they are not trying to ram cars but doing it when they almost come to a stop. i even believe its protocol for these guys never to stop at any time.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Puff said:


> most of those videos are disgusting.
> 
> the 1/5 Marines should be disbanded after an amateur showing like they had, "lighting up" any car that drove by. they think they're f*cking John Wayne or something. Idiots.
> 
> ...


Did you watch the entire video? They weren't 'lighting up any car that drove by' They were being shot at. Theres a full version of that video somewhere aswell. They are actually under attack from various positions, including sniper fire.

I watched all the dog ones, and have to agree with the majority that its just wrong. But then again, just like most people on the forum I haven't been in a warzone so I can't begin to imagine what goes through their heads. Stick a group of trained killers in a shitty fucked up country where they have nothing to do except worry about when someones going to try killing them again, and they're bound to do some stupid sh*t.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I keep trying to post how I feel about this and I'm finding it hard articulate all my feelings. Basically:

It stinks.
Anyone who finds them funny bar one or two vids there (we all know which are not deplorable) stinks.
Anyone who sticks up for this sh*t stinks too.

Simple as, there is no room in the world for sadistic shits.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The one with the grenade I found funny, because well it was A JOKE.... a lot of it reminds me of the movie Starship Troopers where the soldiers let the kids play with the guns ha ha.....

Anyways.... out of the hundreds of thousands of troops out there, probably a handful are doing this...... lets even say a thousand are doing this, and another thousand know that this is happening and say nothing. (this number may be more or less in reality its negligible). That being said, what are the things that are going on in OUR OWN COUNTRIES, that we know about and do nothing about. We know people are being raped, killed, etc.. everyday here in north America, why aren't we talking about that..... Why aren't communities banding together to fix that.... We go try to fight a war and fix a country when our own countries are in shambles.....

Anyways, point being.... the video's show the 'reality' of what is happening over there, and again ppl knew 100 years ago that this was happening (but it wasn't as mainstream) and did nothing..... ppl know what is going on in their own neighbourhoods and do nothing... so... its not different there than here.....


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

the dog ones are fucked up, why does it seem like the only douchebags smart enough to post a videon youtube can't video anything good??

half of those ones with people were just stupid pictures with crappy music, and some made up story. We don't know what the situation was in half of those. There are some messed up people in uniform, but they're actions don't dictate what the entire millitary does. Anti-war people will do anything, including just making sh*t up.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I see a lot of apologetic people in this thread. People saying things like:



piranhasrule said:


> what are the things that are going on in *OUR OWN COUNTRIES*, that we know about and do nothing about. We know people are being raped, killed, etc.. everyday here in north America, why aren't we talking about that..... Why aren't communities banding together to fix that.... We go try to fight a war and fix a country when our own countries are in shambles.....


Two interesting and highly amusing points.

To tackle the first one... last I checked the soldiers don't have "nothing to do". They are supposed to be over there to help secure the country, enforce peace and whatever other 'official lines' the US government is handing out these days. If they are "doing nothing" then they shouldn't be there. Also, there's a bit of a blame game going on in that statement that ignores the fact that the US government decision to go into Iraq and subsequent military action has contributed in many ways to the "shitty fucked up country" you see before you today.

The second statement... Are you making a case to bring the soldiers home and divert the billions that are being spent on the Iraq war to domestic policy? Otherwise your point makes no sense and is simply a casual "I know you are but what am I?" argument attempting to draw attention from one bad situation with that of another. As for "communities banding together" - many have tried, but fail miseribly when confronted by policies handed down from the same levels of government that support and send men and women over seas to fight wars abroad.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Steelrain said:


> PLEEEESEEEEEEE post more videos
> 
> Those were GREAT












I must admit, some of those are funny! Especially the ones where Marines have telling the kids to say stupid things....










...the rest motivate me to re-enlist and go kick some more a**!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Clearly terrorist propaganda...for fucks sake read the quote at the end.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Clearly terrorist propaganda...for fucks sake read the quote at the end.


wow seriously...glad someone was bored enough to sit through 4.5 minutes of that sh*t to see the quote at the end.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

In times of war people do some very dispicable things.

so in all fairness why done we post some live beheading videos of iraqi soldiers killing volunteer workers and also some captured military POW's??? oh and maybe the videos of that iraqi sniper killing umpteen american soldiers and filming it.........

dont make the US and its allies look like the only bad people doing disturbing things here.

oull your heads out of your asses, this is war.

if you dont stand behind our troops feel free to stand infront of them!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Funny how the American public is on the Terrorists side. Wonder how many of these same people would be sticking up for Hitler in WW2? So laughable!

Once again, someone tell me how all of this is WORSE than Saddams regime?



> To tackle the first one... last I checked the soldiers don't have "nothing to do". They are supposed to be over there to help secure the country, enforce peace and whatever other 'official lines' the US government is handing out these days. If they are "doing nothing" then they shouldn't be there. Also, there's a bit of a blame game going on in that statement that ignores the fact that the US government decision to go into Iraq and subsequent military action has contributed in many ways to the "shitty fucked up country" you see before you today.


You are 100% ignorant. You have no idea of the sheer monotany of being a soldier is. 95% Boredom, 5% Absolute terror. These soldiers are NOT out all day all night patrolling etc etc etc. They are in a base, doing nothing, waiting for a mission that usually only lasts an hour or two. SOLDIERS ARE BORED. Also, pulling out of this 'shitty fucked up country' would completely mean every soldier that died there died in vain. If we pulled out, that country goes to hell. General Petreaus (sp?) has made VAST improvements. We have a lot of work to do, but the country is getting better, MUCH better.



> The second statement... Are you making a case to bring the soldiers home and divert the billions that are being spent on the Iraq war to domestic policy? Otherwise your point makes no sense and is simply a casual "I know you are but what am I?" argument attempting to draw attention from one bad situation with that of another. As for "communities banding together" - many have tried, but fail miseribly when confronted by policies handed down from the same levels of government that support and send men and women over seas to fight wars abroad.


Nobody forced these soldiers to go to war. Thats the wonder of Americas army, its all volunteer. If they protested the war THAT much and refused to go, they could discharged, albeit dishonorably.

If you dont have the fortitude to make such a life altering and selfless commitment like that of joining the Military, please do not speak harshly upon them. They are not angles, no, but they put their life on the line to protect yours. Say all you want about us not having to be there, America is safer because they are. There have been 0 terrorist attacks in America, and that FACT cannot be argued.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

well now that these support the troop magnets are off my row of cars anyone want them?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> Say all you want about us not having to be there, America is safer because they are. There have been 0 terrorist attacks in America, and that FACT cannot be argued.


Uh-huh. And that elephant repellent that I bought last year is working wonders as well.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Say all you want about us not having to be there, America is safer because they are. There have been 0 terrorist attacks in America, and that FACT cannot be argued.


Uh-huh. And that elephant repellent that I bought last year is working wonders as well.
[/quote]

Hey Jewlz I think I bought the same elephant repellant, have not seen any since. lol...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> if you dont stand behind our troops feel free to stand infront of them!!!!!!!!!!!


Quite possibly one of THE most ignorant statement to ever be coopted from a bumper sticker and posted on this forum.

Welcome to fascism, circa World War 2.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Lowporkwa said:


> Funny how the American public is on the Terrorists side. Wonder how many of these same people would be sticking up for Hitler in WW2? So laughable!
> 
> Once again, someone tell me how all of this is WORSE than Saddams regime?
> 
> ...


100% ignornat? Look at your second round of statements. You're not even speaking to the points I made. And then you come out with more military apologist bs. No, I am not in the military. But. I come from a military background and seriously considered it at one point. However, as you pointed out with the American military, here in Canada our armed forces are volunteer as well. So I chose to follow my personal ethics and morals and not join and become a part of a machine such as the military.

And I seriously doubt what Americans are doing in Iraq is protecting my life in Canada. As for the Canadians in Afghanistan - well - they didn't know who Canada was before we went in. Now we're targets and subjects of hate literature propaganda campaigns by the Taliban. I don't really know how that is keeping me safer. Making Canada an international target for terrorism has made this country safer? Hmm... Maybe I need to take another logic class, but I'm not connecting the dots here.

As for being "dishonourably discharged"... it's not quite that simple for those that protest going to war in Iraq. There are many dissenters who had fled to Canada and the USA now wants them back, no doubt to put them before tribunals and toss possible jail sentences at them. If their only punishment was going to be dishonourable discharge I doubt they would be fleeing to Canada.

Oh... And Jewelz, we definitely have the same elephant repellant. But did you know it also works against giraffes and rhinos too?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Right now, after viewing all those vids, im extremely dissapointed.

Theres just no way to express how mad i am right now and dissapointed i am with this sh*t, that i will leave it at this.

And you know what the sad thing is, nothing i say or do will stop this stupid sh*t, nothing anyone can do can stop it.

These acts in turn create more terrorists, when people see their neighbors getting killed for no fckn reason by our army, the **** in the video that were doing all this are no better than the terrorists we are trying to defeat, and our purpose for even being there.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im so sick of reading this thread. its turning into an "im more intellectual and culturally educated than you" thread. every one sucks. myself as well as you reading this right now included. live with it, you all failed at life.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

I haven't failed at life :laugh:


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Mettle said:


> if you dont stand behind our troops feel free to stand infront of them!!!!!!!!!!!


Quite possibly one of THE most ignorant statement to ever be coopted from a bumper sticker and posted on this forum.

Welcome to fascism, circa World War 2.
[/quote]

how is it ignorant? everytime a canadian soldier has come home in a coffin ive stood on an overpass of the highway 401 section because im in the stretch from trenton to toronto for the highway of heros.

i stand there with my canadian flag to support the family of the Canadian soldier who was lost at war and you have the mentality to call me or my quote posted ignorant???

your comment offended me almost as much as the guy who was stuck in traffic behind the military procession that flipped off all of the people standing on the bridge with me on Thursday when the 79th fallen Canadian soldier came home.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> if you dont stand behind our troops feel free to stand infront of them!!!!!!!!!!!


Quite possibly one of THE most ignorant statement to ever be coopted from a bumper sticker and posted on this forum.

Welcome to fascism, circa World War 2.
[/quote]

how is it ignorant? everytime a canadian soldier has come home in a coffin ive stood on an overpass of the highway 401 section because im in the stretch from trenton to toronto for the highway of heros.

i stand there with my canadian flag to support the family of the Canadian soldier who was lost at war and you have the mentality to call me or my quote posted ignorant???

your comment offended me almost as much as the guy who was stuck in traffic behind the military procession that flipped off all of the people standing on the bridge with me on Thursday when the 79th fallen Canadian soldier came home.
[/quote]

you make zero sense!

and morph stop being so emo you fcucktard.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

what dont you understand out of what i said corey??

when a canadian soldier dies in combat and his body returns hoem to Trenton airforce base they drive along the main highway in Ontario to Toronto which is an hour and a half west of the airforce base. that section of highway was renamed highway of heros in memory of the fallen Canadian soldiers.

when a soldier comes home and makes this journey there is a military procession of hearse and limo's carrying the soldier and the family is in the limos and they are escorted by about 8 OPP (Ontario Provincial Police) vehicles. I stand on the highway overpass with a canadian flag showing my support to the fallen soldier and also his family to let them know we appreciate his life and his efforts.

but the last tiem i was there one of the people who was stuck in the traffic jam behind the procession gave everyone on the bridge the middle finger....... and the sad thing is the canadian soldier who died was asian and was so the person disrespecting the cause.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

you initial statement and follow up argument have zero in common and are as mettle stated just pure fascist ignorance, now if you don't understand this, youre fcuked in the head.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im not saying support the war im saying support the people who are out there doing their job weather they believe in the war or not.

support the troops not the cause!!!!

any better?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yes, much better. you are no longer a fascist pig.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I just wanted to say that I did NOT watch any of these videos and I just hung out with my buddy who just got back fro IRaq the other day.
I brought up the dog video after he was showing me the vids and pics from Iraq.
There was one of a puppy that was spray painted green!

I was like dude if you did that your an asshole...they didnt some jihad M 'F'er did and they (The American troops) took this dog in and fed it gave it water and eventually there paint disapeared and the pup looked good a few months later.

They had to leave it behind when they went to there next station where a dog "Rusty" had been living with the troops there for qutie some time.
He would follow the Hum-vees for a few miles and when the troops got out he would be there!!!!
When they went back the dog would follow them home!

I asked him did the dog ever give you away?
2 times the dog barked and gave them away...kind of funny but could have been life threatening...which leads me to this point...(they never did anything to the dog it was their buddy) If a dog an give away your status then he is a life threat. So killing dogs is not uncommon for that reason. Torturing and killing dogs is another thing though...they dont allow it its just some Ashole platoons that have Jack offs like the ones in the vids.

My friend threatened a guy that said he was gonna just shoot one of the dogs...anyway....In Iraq dogs are not pets they are annoyances so the Iraqs kill them b/c they are of no use as well.

Ok 
Long rant again didnt watch the videos but just wanteed to....wait did I even make a point?


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Its expected for troops too kill as many human beings as possible, who happen to be trying to do the same to them. Yet people get all worked up if they kill a dog. Whether you agree or not it takes a certain mindstate to be able to put a human in your sites and pull the trigger. Of course these guys are goona be fucked up.


----------

